# Anyone have a Vitamix?



## Velveteen (Aug 15, 2002)

Sooo, I've been looking for the ultimate blender, and did some research and came up with the Vitamix. Anyone have one? Are you happy with it?
We have some dietary restrictions, and I use the blender a lot. Mine broke last week, with all my good stuff still un-mixed in it!
But before I shell out big bucks, just wondered if anyone here at MDC had one.


----------



## lao80 (Feb 24, 2004)

I have one. We love it. I have a friend who went on and on about the K-tech which is very similar but about $100 dollars cheaper. So, I told my mom and she bought that one instead of a vitamix. The container on it broke within a month and then so did my friends. I guess that's a side note.

Anyway, we love it. It's very easy to clean. Blends like a champ. It's not any louder then any other blender. If you use to much frozen stuff you end up with ice cream instead of a smoothie, so be forewarned. My son loves this 'ice cream'.

I have the dry container, also. I make flour and grind grains up and stuff. I tried making bread once. It didn't go as planned but I only tried the one time.


----------



## Erin Pavlina (Nov 11, 2001)

I've had a Vitamix for nearly 10 years. I love it and it's still going strong! Never had any problems with it. Once, though, I dropped the container on the floor and a piece chipped off, nothing essential though, just a small piece. I mentioned it to the Vitamix corp and they overnighted me a new container free of charge. Phenomenal customer service.

We are vegan and I use mine to make vegan soft serve ice cream (pm me for recipe if anyone wants it), hummus, dips, and most of all fruit smoothies. My husbnad uses it a lot to make fresh veggie soups.

If you buy from the Vitamix company, use this code and they'll give you free shipping (even on a used model and even in Canada). *Code: ITEPA02*

We love our vitamix. It's the only appliance that has a permanent spot on our counter.


----------



## Velveteen (Aug 15, 2002)

Thank you SO much!! I really appreciate the insight~ I would be using mine primarily for fruit smoothies, although I wanted to get the dry container too for grains.


----------



## HeatherG (May 22, 2003)

OH MY. They are expensive!

Does anyone know the difference between the Vita-mix Super 5000 & the Vita-mix 5000?

I really am FLOORED at the cost. I thought my food processor was expensive at $300.00. So if I wanted the Dry Container it would be another $120.00 on top of $400.00 or $480.00.


----------



## Erin Pavlina (Nov 11, 2001)

First, get a reconditioned model. Same warranty, same great product.

Second, the non-5000 model would be just fine. I've owned both, not much difference. Made ice cream the same in both









Third, in my opinion, and this is just my opinion, you don't need the dry container. I use my wet container to do dry things too. And heck, if you found you needed the dry container, you can always buy it separate.

The cost is high, but the value is phenomenal. I've had mine for 10 years. That's like $40 a year, which saved me tons of money by not having to buy ice cream or Jamba Juices. Know what I mean? It will save you money off your grocery bill.


----------



## ILuvMyBaby (Feb 24, 2004)

Unbelievable product...I use mine everyday without a doubt!


----------



## goatlady (Apr 25, 2004)

What does a vitamix do that a good blender can't?







I wanted one after seeing the demonstration at costco..


----------



## Erin Pavlina (Nov 11, 2001)

See this link for the answer to that question.


----------



## goatlady (Apr 25, 2004)

Thanks, Erin. Yeah, my blender cannot do that! LOL Can you post the icecream recipe please??









When I saw the demo at Costco, I think they were selling them for about 260 plus they added in lots of free extras like a cookbook and I can't remember what else. I want one!!!!







My DH loves to buy chai cremes from starbucks and they also use vitamixes there!


----------



## sprinkle pocket (Apr 12, 2003)

i love mine! also the only thing that has (and deserves) a permanent place on our counter! yea vitamix!


----------



## Velveteen (Aug 15, 2002)

They had a Vitamix at Costco?? That would be great......
I really want to try that vegan ice cream!!


----------



## callmemama (May 7, 2002)

Erin, I was wondering what was different about the "dry" container. Have you actually ground grains into flour in the "wet" container?

Has anyone made almond butter in it (wet or dry container?) without adding oil - just almonds?

I'm so glad you posted this thread, Velveteen! I've been trying to justify a VitaMix after buying a really good food processor two years ago! But my blender just died and there are some things that just don't work as well in a fp...or so I keep telling myself


----------



## goatlady (Apr 25, 2004)

Yes, but it's like a special item thing so call vitamix and find out when they're going to be at your local costco.


----------



## Erin Pavlina (Nov 11, 2001)

I didnt' notice anything about the dry container that was different than the wet one. But, I haven't exactly looked lately either. perhaps someone else will know.

there are ice cream recipes in the vitamix cookbook. Have you guys tried those? For the vegan version I just sub soy milk instead of milk.


----------



## callmemama (May 7, 2002)

I'll answer one of my own questions







The vitamix site says the difference in the wet and dry containers are the blades. The wet blades are designed to cut through food, while the dry blades are designed to "push" the food. I equate it to putting the dough hook on my mixer...


----------



## Erin Pavlina (Nov 11, 2001)

Someone I know who uses her dry container said the the dry container pushes the food down, while the wet one shoots it up. Makes sense.


----------



## Velveteen (Aug 15, 2002)

Those of you with the dry container, do you use it?? I really, really want a Vitamix!
Thanks to all of you that helped me out.......


----------



## callmemama (May 7, 2002)

Velveteen, have you purchased your Vitamix yet? What do you think?!


----------



## Velveteen (Aug 15, 2002)

We are pricing Vitamix's, but it seems they are all about the same. Ebay has some..............but that would anul the 7 year warranty, so I think I will just end up ordering from the website. I'll definately let you know!!


----------



## alison77 (May 26, 2004)

I just happened upon this thread by chance b/c I had seen a vitamix demonstration at a conference that I went to, but after reading all the postings, I want to get one too! Especially since I've recently been using our blender a lot recently to make smoothies







It's good to hear how happy all of you have been with yours, though I do have to admit that the price is scaring me off. I may head over to costco and check them out . . . .


----------



## Erin Pavlina (Nov 11, 2001)

When my husband bought our Vitamix 10 years ago and I heard the price I was freaking out! But now here we are 10 years later using our Vitamix still and I realized it really pays for itself in the end.

$40 a year, which comes out to just a few dollars per month. Totally worth it. Saves you money too when you consider how much you save making food from scratch instead of buying it pre-prepared in the store.


----------



## goatlady (Apr 25, 2004)

I just bought one tonight at Costco and it was 359.99. I think I said it was 269 or something like that. So SORRY about the mix up. I stink at remembering numbers.


----------



## Erin Pavlina (Nov 11, 2001)

Goatlady, what model is that?

Vitamix sells a reconditioned Vitamix 5000 for $349 (comes with a full warranty)

Do the Costco ones come with a warranty? I'm curious.


----------



## Velveteen (Aug 15, 2002)

I am also curious about the model and warranty Goatlady, yahoo for the new vitamix! My dh is supposed to order mine tomorrow!


----------



## goatlady (Apr 25, 2004)

It's a 5000 but the dry container was 72 extra! It comes with a 7 year warranty too. We made vanilla icecream last night, smoothies today, and their recipe for tortilla soup will be our dinner!! You should call the vitamix office and ask when they're going to do a show at your costco because it's just an annual thing for about a week (or less if they sell out).


----------



## barnesroberts (Aug 9, 2004)

I started making smoothies at home about 4 years ago. Since I used frozen fruit, it killed my Cuisinart Blender in less than a month (returned to store for refund), and killed my Kitchen Aid blender in 6 months (replaced under warranty, but replacement had control issues - I gave it away).

Then about a year ago I found a VitaMix 4000 Commercial at an estate sale for $2.50. I don't even know if it was used - still had stickers on the base and carafe! Works great, but does have a blue electrical flash when you reverese blades (Vita-Mix says this is normal) However, my teenage daughter refuses to use it because of the flash.

Fast forward to this weekend, when I found a like-new 5000 at a moving sale for $50. Wish it had the dry carafe and plunger, but I can live without it. I was looking at this thread, because I was trying to decide which one to keep and which to sell. I think I will be keeping the 5000, because I am sure my daughter will use it, and I can get a plunger easy.


----------



## Rosita (Aug 15, 2004)

They had a demonstration at Sam's back in January but I couldn't see spending the $$ at the time. I couldn't stop thinking about it so we saved out cash and bought on in May. I use it almost everyday at least once. We are addicted to smoothies now and no longer by ice cream. I've also used it for pureeing beans, making gravy, salad dressings and of of course smoothies and "ice creams". I would love to hear more uses for it.


----------



## Velveteen (Aug 15, 2002)

I just ordered mine and I'm so excited to receive it!!


----------



## zealsmom (Nov 22, 2001)

I have a vita-prep, the professional model, that retails for over 700 dollars. I got mine on ebay for 200!!!!!!!! Came with a full warranty- never been used, the lady was just clearing out stuff she never used in her house. I am feeling very lucky. Have had it for about 3 months and have used it everyday (practically). We LOVE it!


----------



## milk4two (Mar 20, 2003)

We've had ours for a few years and love it. I did buy the dry container but have never used it (we're gluten free). I keep meaning to. We have no regrets about buying it.


----------



## taradt (Jun 10, 2003)

i am almost sure we will be buying one this weekend (after more then a year drooling) ;-) just wondering if those that were considering it here got theirs and how they are liking it?

tara


----------



## callmemama (May 7, 2002)

I'm almost afraid to admit this







but I was all set to buy one when I discovered it wouldn't fit on my counter under my cabinets. I had alternately been researching the K-tec (cheaper/8yr warranty/more hp), so I ended up getting it. So far so good, although it is so loud it hurts my ears if I'm blending a lot of hard-frozen strawberries at the high speed.


----------



## Velveteen (Aug 15, 2002)

After drooling as long as you did, I bought one about six months ago.
I LOVE IT. It works like a dream and is even better than expected!!


----------



## xenabyte (Jul 16, 2004)

Goatlady,

Great to hear your voice!!
















I LOVE my vitamix. Bought it in 1999 and it's on my countertop constantly. Make whole wheat blender pancake batter in it ALOT. The smoothies are wonderful too! I make 'milk shakes' and 'ice cream' every once in awhile, and they are wonderfully thick.

The soups are good, even the DH will eat them. Though I usually do 'crock pot' soups. But if you are a 'raw veggie' eater, then it's wonderful.

It is turned on at least once a day for use. And it's still going strong.

I do have the 'smoothie' plunger, but not the dry container. I heard the difference was one pushes the food up, the other 'pulls it down'. /shrug

I use my Whisper Mill to grind flour for big projects, but the Vitamix is indispensable for grains that have been soaked and are still wet or anything that might 'clog' a grain flour mill...

I toasted some whole wheat bread a few days ago, and put it in the vitamix and it made the most perfect 'bread crumbs' for a casserole topping!

Definitely worth the 'talking the DH' into buying it, though the cost was kinda scary!


----------



## Chanley (Nov 19, 2001)

If you want an even creamier ice cream, I would suggest Thai Kitchen coconut milk!

we make pina coladas the healthy way here. I take a can of 100% pineapple juice concentrate and dump it into a mason jar, then I add a can of coconut milk or coconut cream. Mix.

Then I fill the container with ice and dump 12 ounces of water and 12 ounces of mix.

OMG! These are so good.

I also use it to make frappacinos with strong coffee (dark brewed coffee with instant coffee) and coconut milk and LOTS of sweetener. Dump in container with ice and Voila!

Ohh and dont get my started on smoothies.

My vitamix has a permanent place on my countertop!

Yesterday I pureed nuts and fruit together for breakfast. It made a really good paste which was yummy.

I cannot get mine to make nut butters very well tho.

I got mine on ebay and it came with wet and dry containers. I paid $150 for it. I even bought a vaccum by the same company. I LOVE my blender!!!!!


----------



## taradt (Jun 10, 2003)

thank you ladies







it does seem that everyone that has it loves it

Chanley - you have me drooling over those pina coladas ;-)

DH was actually easy to talk into it, all i had to do was mention it is the one starbucks uses for frappachinos and he was sold :LOL

tara


----------

